# Did anyone notice vince's slip about universal champion?



## Rodzila (Feb 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else noticed. 
Vince said about Austin Theory that he will be a future universal champion when he introduced him at WrestleMania. The second he said that I told myself Brock was losing. 
Just wanted to put this out there.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I noticed it, but, didn’t find it an indication Brock was losing, he could be winning the belt (if he really does) any time in the future, not sure how that signifies a Brock loss. He was just doing heel work to push his protégé.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah I noticed it too. I knew there was a 95% chance of Reigns going over, but that cemented it.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Not really a slip regarding the winner of the match more than it was slip up of what the name of the new title would be called after tonight


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

He said the same about McIntyre.

Took him 11 years to become a world champion.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

IpostHIGH said:


> He said the same about McIntyre.
> 
> Took him 11 years to become a world champion.


That’s…not the point being made here, bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

